# Looking For Good Dog Training Sites



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

If you saw my post in "other pets" then you know on Monday I was given a dog dumped out by a country store. She is some type of chow mix. Vet said she is in decent health and at most 2 years of age. She is a people lover and basically a good dog, but she has had no training at all. She doesn't even know how to walk on a leash (we are working on that). The collar I picked up yesterday is a little too big and she slipped out of it and immediately went after a goat on a halter leash and tried to herd it, but basically ignored the same goat in the truck (both saw the vet). I am hoping for a good guard/guardian dog as illegal's pass by here on their way north from crossing the Mexican border. We also see the occasional poacher/hunter checking to see if anyone actually lives here. So a dog that tells both 2 legged intruders and 4 legged predators to stay away would be great. So what I want to know is what are some good sites to help guide us in that kind of dog training?


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

She is a cute dog. What do you mean by guard/guardian? If you're talking about a dog that will hang out around the house and guard your home and property that is one thing (this is a guard dog). If you're talking about a dog that will live with your goat herd and protect them (guardian dog), please don't do that. A guardian dog cannot be trained to be guardian, they act off natural instincts that have been bred in to them over years of selection. These instincts can be refined, but they are unique to the breeds considered LGDs. I have heard of some people running non LGDs with their livestock, and some people seem to have been successful, but I have heard more stories about these dogs one day turning on their herd than I've heard success stories.

Love your dog for what she is, it looks like she's gotten a great home. Teach her basic obedience, and make her part of your family. If needed, she will protect you and your property (this will come natural to a Chow). If you try to make her a guardian, you are taking a big risk with both her and your animals. Hopefully, nothing would ever happen, but remember no amount of training can completely overcome nature. By nature, she is wired to chase and kill (prey drive).


----------

